# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Quelle a t votre premire console de jeux (salon ou portable) ?

## clairetj

Bonjour a toutes et a tous,

Je fais un petit sondage pour savoir quelle a t votre premire console de jeux, quelle soit console de salon ou console portable.

Et venez nous dire, quel fut votre premier jeu aussi !!!

Personnellement (et je risque d'en choquer plus d'un) mais j'ai commenc l'aventure jeux vido avec une GameBoy Color au couleur de pokmon (il y avait un pikachu dessin  ct de l'cran et la pastille rouge sur la joie du pikachu tait la led rouge "allume" de la GameBoy) avec le jeu pokmon version Argent.

Mais depuis je me suis rattraper avec l'acquisition de la PSone, PS2, PS3, PSP et Super NES (avec le jeu street fighter 2 turbo)

----------


## ManusDei

La GameBoy, la vieille, avec les 4 grosses piles  ::): 

Je l'ai encore d'ailleurs, mme si elle ne fonctionne plus trs bien. Je finirais bien un jour par la dsosser.

----------


## Loceka

Moi elle n'est pas dans la liste.

C'tait une Hanimex tvg 8610 :

----------


## Nhaps

En mme temps :

la GX 4000 et la NES

----------


## Grom61736

Sega Megadrive  ::heart::

----------


## tatayo

J'ai eut des Games & Watch, mais c'est tellement vieux que je ne sais plus laquelle j'ai eut en premier.

----------


## giragu03

> Moi elle n'est pas dans la liste.
> 
> C'tait une Hanimex tvg 8610 :


Je ne me souviens plus du modle (ni de la marque) de ma premire console, mais elle ressemblait bien  celle-ci.
Je me souviens qu'elle fonctionne avec beaucoup de piles (LR14 ou LR20) et qu'elle se branchait sur la prise antenne de la TV. Les "manettes" pouvaient soit rester dans le bloc console, soit tre sorties (il devait y avoir 1-1,5m de fil...).

----------


## fredoche

Loceka  :8O: 

Un jour mon pre est rentr  la maison avec un truc comme a : 


Pas sur du modle mais a doit tre a. 

Et l comme aurait dit notre ami Steve, ce fut une rvolution
Les mmes tiquettes que ta console loceka, par contre des manettes  tourner.

Elle doit toujours trainer dans le grenier du pre

Ensuite, longtemps aprs, je me suis offert une dreamcast, la dernire de Sega, un petit bijou.

----------


## Loceka

> Je ne me souviens plus du modle (ni de la marque) de ma premire console, mais elle ressemblait bien  celle-ci.
> Je me souviens qu'elle fonctionne avec beaucoup de piles (LR14 ou LR20) et qu'elle se branchait sur la prise antenne de la TV. Les "manettes" pouvaient soit rester dans le bloc console, soit tre sorties (il devait y avoir 1-1,5m de fil...).


Moi non plus je ne me souvenais ni de la marque ni du modle.
J'ai tap "vieille console" sur google image et je l'ai retrouve du premier coup. \o/

En tout cas son fonctionnement correspond  ce que tu dcris. Je ne me souviens pas qu'elle marchait  piles mais elle se branchait  la place de l'antenne tl, le son tait non rglable (c'tait trs chiant d'ailleurs) du style bip systme et les manettes taient relies  la console par un fil assez long mais on pouvait les ranger comme on voit sur la photo.

Tous les jeux taient directement prsents sur la console, impossible d'en rajouter, mais c'tait assez marrant.  ::P: 

@fredoche :
Ah, moi par contre je me souviens du petit bouton rouge sur les manettes donc c'tait bien la version que j'ai prsente que j'avais.

----------


## Scriuiw

Master Systme avec Alex Kid !

Honteux qu'elle n'apparaisse pas dans la liste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rayek

Dbut avec un Game&Watch qui se nomme Pancake et sinon Atari 2600

----------


## Bebel

La NES pour moi et pour le jeu j'hsite entre un mario ou un tortue ninja

----------


## shadowmoon

Megadrive (et pas Magedrive comme dans le sondage  ::mrgreen:: ) avec Sonic. Elle est toujours en tat de marche, je l' "exhume", de temps en temps, avec ses 4 manettes, pour une partie de micromachines.




> La NES  .... un tortue ninja


celui-l ?

----------


## Bebel

Oui celui la.

----------


## giragu03

> Master Systme avec Alex Kid !
> 
> Honteux qu'elle n'apparaisse pas dans la liste


La Game Gear non plus n'apparat pas. Une console portable super pour l'poque (1990), mais une autonomie compltement pourrie (donc pour une console portable, c'est moche) et un prix trs lev qui ont fait qu'elle a peu rencontr de succs...

La SEGA Master System II, c'est ma dernire console (je l'ai garde un moment et aprs j'ai jou sur ordi...). Et, j'ai pass pas mal de temps sur Alex Kid in Miracle World qui tait install dedans.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Oui celui la.


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  Et tu as quand mme russi  reste sain d'esprit ...


Quoique  ::whistle2:: 



 ::dehors::

----------


## Bebel

> Et tu as quand mme russi  reste sain d'esprit ...
> 
> 
> Quoique


Au dbut non, maintenant nous allons bien. ::fou::

----------


## Nhaps

Franchement le tortue ninja ntait pas vraiment dur, une fois que tu savais o aller.

Et le niveau du barrage est facile, faut juste savoir sacrifi les tortues qui ne servent  rien..
Souvent le JDG exagre un peu, mais de tout de facon, il a vraiment le mme niveau que Marcus dans les jeux vidos, un noob parmi les noobs ! =D

Maintenant c'est plus ses blagues qui me font marrer que le jeu en lui mme, avant c'tait les deux, c'est dommage.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Franchement le tortue ninja ntait pas vraiment dur, une fois que tu savais o aller.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, le contexte a son importance. 

Essaye d'imager les conditions de jeu  l'poque de sa sortie en 1989 : tu est un gamin (et tu as donc les capacits intellectuelles qui vont avec), seul face  ta console, tes seules aides potentielles sont des amis (qui rament autant que toi) et les ventuels magazines qui en parle (pas d'internet, qui en est  ses balbutiements).

Pour transposer a  l'poque actuelle, essaye de finir le dernier Zelda / Final Fantasy / Diablo / Elder Scrolls ...  100%, sans consulter internet, ni aucun ouvrage papier.

Pour information, je suis n en 1982, donc de la mme gnration que le JdG, et je me retrouve beaucoup en lui, surtout quand il parle de ses galres tant enfant pour trouver de l'aide concernant un jeu vido.

----------


## LooserBoy

La gameboy premier modle avec Tetris et Super Mario Land...
J'avais  peine une dizaine d'annes...

* S'en va chercher un mulateur et les roms correspondantes *

P.S.: Je n'ai eu que deux consoles de toute ma vie, la gameboy et la PSP. Sinon, c'tait l'ordinateur: Commodore PET 2001 series puis assez rapidement 486 DX2 66 sous win 3.1.

----------


## Loceka

> Pour transposer a  l'poque actuelle, essaye de finir le dernier Zelda / Final Fantasy / Diablo / Elder Scrolls ...  100%, sans consulter internet, ni aucun ouvrage papier.


Ben mme dans les bons jeux de l'poque, y'en a qui taient durs (bon, c'tait le but dans certains cas).
Moi je me rappelle avoir craqu pour Atlantis, j'ai achet un magazine avec la soluce  ::cry::  (ok, le type de jeu voulait que ce soit dur, c'tait le mme style que Myst)

----------


## Nhaps

Quand j'tais gamin, pour avoir des astuces, j'allais dans le bar du village lire les magasines de JV  ::mouarf:: 

Et franchement, un jeu vido ca s'apprends, oui au dbut c'est la galre, mais j'avais que 2-3 jeux, donc bon  force, je connaissais la route  prendre, comme pour le mario, connaitre les warps etc.

Oui j'ai le souvenir d'en avoir bav sur tortue ninja, et non je hurlais pas sur le jeu, en pensant qu'il tait trop dur, ou 'bugger' car je n'avais aucun moyen de comparaison.

Aprs c'est sur qu'il y a des mcaniques du pass, qui n'existe plus aujourd'hui, et heureusement ^^

----------


## Scriuiw

> Aprs c'est sur qu'il y a des mcaniques du pass, qui n'existe plus aujourd'hui, et heureusement ^^


Oui comme le fait de ne pas pouvoir sauvegarder !
L'assurance d'une esprance de vie plutt longue  ::aie:: 

Difficilement concevable aujourd'hui

----------


## Glutinus

> Franchement le tortue ninja ntait pas vraiment dur, une fois que tu savais o aller.
> 
> Et le niveau du barrage est facile, faut juste savoir sacrifi les tortues qui ne servent  rien..
> Souvent le JDG exagre un peu, mais de tout de facon, il a vraiment le mme niveau que Marcus dans les jeux vidos, un noob parmi les noobs ! =D


Je ne l'ai pas termin le Tortues Ninja, mais pareil le niveau du barrage n'est pas si compliqu. Comme le JdG l'explique, la difficult du jeu tait l pour compenser la dure du jeu limite. Je me souviens par exemple d'un jeu sur Game Boy qui s'appelle Fortress of Fear, trs injuste car des piges surviennent de partout et tu te les prends partout. Sans terminer le jeu, aujourd'hui je peux arriver au dernier monde en moins de 10 minutes. Mais il m'a fallu des heures pour connatre tous les piges, les bons passages secrets, les bons bonus  prendre.

HS : beaucoup de vidos trainent sur youtube en traitant le JdG de nul. Il essaie quand mme d'expliquer  plusieurs reprises que 1/ en faisant l'imbcile et le noeunoeud c'est quand mme plus drle 2/ il essaie de se mettre dans la peau d'une premire partie (mme s'il va souvent jusqu' la fin du jeu). Exemple : dans silent service on peut en fait accelrer la navigation. Mais a on le sait que quand on a tout touch au jeu. A la premire partie on ne comprend pas ncessairement.

Autre HS : en parlant de Marcus, ce n'est pas qu'il est nul, c'est qu'il incapable de jouer et parler  la camra en mme temps ; essayez de retrouver des vidos mais quand il s'adresse  la camra c'est l qu'il perd une vie. Je me souviens d'une vido o un stagiaire prsente le jeu, du coup Marcus arrive  faire le premier niveau sans difficult. Par contre je n'voquerai pas la partie de Motocross contre sa chaussure...

----------


## Nhaps

> Autre HS : en parlant de Marcus, ce n'est pas qu'il est nul, c'est qu'il incapable de jouer et parler  la camra en mme temps ; essayez de retrouver des vidos mais quand il s'adresse  la camra c'est l qu'il perd une vie. Je me souviens d'une vido o un stagiaire prsente le jeu, du coup Marcus arrive  faire le premier niveau sans difficult. Par contre je n'voquerai pas la partie de Motocross contre sa chaussure...


J'aime bien les boulet time, donc ca me drange pas, j'aime bien mascus, sauf que bon des fois il mnerve a vraiment tre nul.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

Les 2 sont bons, mes gamins les adorent, mais semblent prfrer le joueur du grenier.

pour moi il est trop cucul et gags  2 balles, mais sympa de toute faon

Marcus, il a une sacre longvit quand mme, je l'ai regard ds ses dbuts sur gameone dans level one. Je me souviens encore de sa prsentation de Serious Sam, un jeu de ouf pour l'poque.
Pour durer aussi longtemps, il dispose d'un certain talent je pense

----------


## Invit

Atari 800XL avec la cartouche de jeu Robotron 2084

----------


## Glutinus

Pour ma part, la grosse Game Boy Blanche.

----------


## fredoche

> Atari 800XL


C'tait un micro-ordinateur, comparable  oric atmos ou commodore 64, pas une console non ?

----------


## bob633

Moi c'tait la NES avec le jeu o il faut tirer sur un canard avec un pistolet  ::mouarf::  Je ne sais plus comment a s'appelle mais c'tait bien fun en y repensant .. le pistolet o tu entendais le ressort  10km et le canard qui couiner comme une vache espagnole  ::mouarf:: 

Mais c'tait le bon vieux temps teh ..

----------


## Glutinus

> Moi c'tait la NES avec le jeu o il faut tirer sur un canard avec un pistolet  Je ne sais plus comment a s'appelle mais c'tait bien fun en y repensant .. le pistolet o tu entendais le ressort  10km et le canard qui couiner comme une vache espagnole 
> 
> Mais c'tait le bon vieux temps teh ..


Duck hunt !

----------


## Lyche

pas dans la liste non plus.

Une Master system



Alex Kidd  ::heart:: 

Sinon, j'ai eu pleins de jeux lectronique. D'ailleurs j'avais trouv un site (je ne me rappel plus lequel) ou taient recods pleins de ces jeux. Donkey kong, Didi Kong, Mario ou d'autres (un ou il faut viter que le linge se fasse mouiller par des goutes de pluie, ou mme un fermier qui doit empcher que les ufs ne tombent par terre

ha lala, que de souvenirs !!

----------


## shadowmoon

> un ou il faut viter que le linge se fasse mouiller par des goutes de pluie, ou mme un fermier qui doit empcher que les ufs ne tombent par terre
> 
> ha lala, que de souvenirs !!


Les Game & Watch, tout une poque ....

----------


## diabolos29

> Master Systme avec Alex Kid !
> 
> Honteux qu'elle n'apparaisse pas dans la liste


Pareil.

J'ai tellement jou  Alex kid lorsque j'ai eu la console  l'poque que j'en ai t malade (au sens propre, la musique de ce jeu me donne encore la nause  ::aie::  ). J'en garde un souvenir imprissable du coup  ::mouarf::  .

----------


## Lyche

Et voil, j'ai retrouv ! (Merci  Auteur qui avait fait un topic sur ce fameux site !)


http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...ues-annees-80/

le site en question : http://www.pica-pic.com/

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,
C'tait une console Phillips, donc pas dans la liste ...
Je crois un truc comme "Videopac", mais pas sr de moi car j'ai cherch sur le net un peu, je n'arrive pas bien a voir et mes souvenirs sont un peu vagues.

----------


## Hizin

Gameboy pour moi, la grosse  ::D: 

En premier jeu dessus... Zelda et Mystic Quest, que du facile... surtout Mystic Quest, sur lequel j'ai perdu une partie en tant avant le boss de fin.
Dans les donjons, certaines portes sont verrouilles. Toujours verrouilles. Il faut toujours une cl pour les passer, cl qui est un objet consommable que l'on peut acheter et qui se trouvent rarement dans les coffres.
Lorsque l'on se trouve dans une srie de salle bloque par 2 portes verrouilles, sans coffre et sans cl, dans le dernier donjon du jeu, a nerve  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

La fin de Mystic Quest est tous simplement horrible !
Attention spoiler  : Julius russit quand mme a dtruire l'arbre mana. Du coup l'hrone, tant la dernire descendante mana, dcide de prendre la place de l'Arbre, et le hros devient le dernier chevalier Gemme  protger l'arbre pour l'ternit. La premire fois que je me suis senti mal  la fin d'un jeu !



Moi je me souviens d'avoir sauvegard en tant empoisonn alors qu'il ne me restait plus quelques points de vie. Tu recharges la partie : tu meurs !

----------


## Lady

> Bonsoir,
> C'tait une console Phillips, donc pas dans la liste ...
> Je crois un truc comme "Videopac", mais pas sr de moi car j'ai cherch sur le net un peu, je n'arrive pas bien a voir et mes souvenirs sont un peu vagues.


Moi aussi ma premire portable c'tait d'une marque franaise (je crois) qui essayait de concurrenc la Game Boy. Y avait quand mme des jeux en grande surface mais une dizaine  tout cass, et a a pas dur longtemps. J'arrive pas non plus a trouv d'images sur Google.
Je me rappel de vacances d't dans un chalet au Mont d'or sans tl o on faisait tourner la console avec le casse bric moi, mon frre et mon pre. (Genre les 2 autres derrire l'paule de celui qui joue pour qu'il perde) *mode_souvenir*

Et sinon premire console de salon comme Lyche. Master System 1 avec Alex Kids (Une amie avait l'autre version avec le jeu avec un escargot)

----------


## Sunchaser

> Moi aussi ma premire portable c'tait d'une marque franaise (je crois) qui essayait de concurrenc la Game Boy


Alors, j'ai trouv un lien vers la "chose", et je peux affirmer que a l'poque cela n'avait rien a voir avec "portable" !  ::mouarf:: 
http://mo5.com/musee-machines-g7000.html

Voila donc a quoi cela ressemblait, avec en prime un cran d'un jeu que j'avais effectivement ... snif ...  ca fait mal, hein ?  ::cry::  Et dire que mon voisin il avait l'Atari 2600, c'tait quand mme mieux.

Pinaise, quand je vois la tronche des jeux maintenant ...

----------


## tatayo

J'avais la mme chez mes grand parent !
Pff, j'me sens vieux tout d'un coup  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> Alors, j'ai trouv un lien vers la "chose", et je peux affirmer que a l'poque cela n'avait rien a voir avec "portable" ! 
> http://mo5.com/musee-machines-g7000.html


Attention, Lady parle de deux consoles, une portable et une de salon.
Je serai curieux de voir s'il existait une console franaise. Avec des jeux en Franais ? Que c'tait frustrant, gamin, de ne pas comprendre  ce  quoi on jouait quand on lisait du texte (bien que cela renforait l'imagination, avec mes amis nous imaginions un scenario qui tait tout autre)

----------


## Lady

> Attention, Lady parle de deux consoles, une portable et une de salon.
> Je serai curieux de voir s'il existait une console franaise. Avec des jeux en Franais ? Que c'tait frustrant, gamin, de ne pas comprendre  ce  quoi on jouait quand on lisait du texte (bien que cela renforait l'imagination, avec mes amis nous imaginions un scenario qui tait tout autre)


Alors la je parle d'un console portable quasiment identique a la game boy sauf que ce n'tait pas la Game boy. Elle tait gris fonc et un peu plus paisse que l'originale. Pour les jeux vu que c'tait plutt Tetris, jeu de courses ... la langue avait pas grand impact.

Par contre effectivement je me souviens d'heures mmorables avec la langue de Shakespeare sur Alex Kidd : High-Tech World. Remarque j'ai repris le jeu il y  quelques annes, bien qu' prsent je comprend ce qui se dit j'ai toujours pas russi  rcuprer les 8 fragments de carte ... Ce co**** de pp fait toujours cram son fragment!!!!!!!

----------


## Hizin

Regarde un des Joueur du Grenier, il en parle pas mal de ce passage, il le prend mme en exemple de truc "totalement dbile" (de mmoire, le pp doit le faire cramer, mais il ne faut pas le prendre et utiliser un objet achet par tlphone permettant de recrer ce qui a t brl).

----------


## lper

Master system aussi, avec comme 1er jeu Hang on qui tait fourni avec, un graphisme  couper le souffle. ::aie:: 
Y avait aussi Wonder boy que j'ai ador...

----------


## GrandFather

> Un jour mon pre est rentr  la maison avec un truc comme a :


J'ai eu la mme !  ::D: 

Mais comme beaucoup (enfin, les plus vieux qui se sont exprims  ::mrgreen:: ), j'ai commenc avec les Games & Watch et autres jeux  affichage  cristaux liquides.

----------


## Lady

> Regarde un des Joueur du Grenier, il en parle pas mal de ce passage, il le prend mme en exemple de truc "totalement dbile" (de mmoire, le pp doit le faire cramer, mais il ne faut pas le prendre et utiliser un objet achet par tlphone permettant de recrer ce qui a t brl).


Oohhhhhhh .... Bon bah je vais trouver un mulateur et retenter le coup. (J'ai toujours la console mais le jeu tait un jeu prt)

D'ailleurs vous parler de vos premires consoles mais les avez vous toujours ? Moi oui mais pas sure qu'elle fonctionnent toutes.

----------


## Hizin

Yep, je les ai toujours.
Game Boy (4 exemplaires), S-Nes & Atari ST.
2 GameBoy ne fonctionnent plus, la Famicom fonctionne toujours et l'Atari... a fait un peu longtemps que je ne pas tent de le rallumer.

----------


## Glutinus

> a fait un peu longtemps que je ne pas tent de le rallumer.


C'est un peu comme le chat de Schrdinger. Mieux vaut ne pas essayer de l'allumer : comme a certes elle ne marche plus, mais elle marche encore.

----------


## beuzy

La mienne n'est pas dans la liste :/
C'tait la Supervision

----------


## Lady

> La mienne n'est pas dans la liste :/
> C'tait la Supervision


Aaaaaaaaaahhh !! C'est elle !! C'est donc la portable dont je parlais. Ok donc pas du tout franais mais Taiwanais   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## f-leb

Ahhhh, l'Atari 2600 !!
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...00-Console.jpg

Le modle "S" version 2, s'il vous plat.
Ma premire et dernire console, aprs je suis devenu vieux ::calim2::

----------


## lper

La toute premire console, l'Odyssey
Certains ont du aussi jou comme premier jeu vido  Pong

----------


## Rayek

> D'ailleurs vous parler de vos premires consoles mais les avez vous toujours ?


Malheureusement  l'poque je n'ai pas eu le choix et j'ai du revendre l'Atari 2600 pour avoir un amstrad CPC 6128 qui lui mme a t revendu pour l'acquisition d'un Amiga 500 (lui je l'ai encore  ::): )

----------


## giragu03

> D'ailleurs vous parler de vos premires consoles mais les avez vous toujours ? Moi oui mais pas sure qu'elle fonctionnent toutes.


Elles sont toutes (la Hanimex tvg 8610 ou assimile, la NES et la Master System II) chez ma mre.
La Master System II, j'y avais rejou avec mon beau-frre du temps o ma sur tait en couple (genre il y a 2 ou 3 ans) : le problme c'est que l'image ne s'affichait pas sur un cran LCD (du coup il a fallu ressortir une tl cathodique...). D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une solution pour rsoudre ce problme, a m'intresse.
On avait voulu ressayer la NES aussi, mais il nous manquait un cble. Mais en rsolvant ce problme, elle devrait toujours fonctionner.
La Hanimex, bein on n'avait pas le stock de piles LR14  ::aie::  mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'elle ne fonctionne pas non plus.

----------


## Invit

> C'tait un micro-ordinateur, comparable  oric atmos ou commodore 64, pas une console non ?


Effectivement, mais  l'poque c'tait pas trs diffrent dans les faits.

----------


## clairetj

> D'ailleurs vous parler de vos premires consoles mais les avez vous toujours ? Moi oui mais pas sure qu'elle fonctionnent toutes.


Hlas, pour ma part, ma premire console tant une GameBoy Color, j'ai dt la sacrifier pour qu'elle participe au financement de l'achat de la PSP. 

D'un ct pas trop de regrets parce que la PSP dpote (enfin je trouve), la GameBoy Color (si je me souvient bien) n'avait pas de rtro-clairage donc la galre pour jouer dans le noir et puis je n'avais que des jeux Pokmon donc au bout d'un moyen,quand tu a fini le jeu 50 000 fois, c'est lassant.

Mais d'un autre ct, vu que je suis en train de faire l'acquisition "d'ancienne consoles " (j'ai dj acquis la PSone et la S-NES), je pense fortement que la GameBoy Color (ou la GameBoy si je la trouve) sera ma prochaine acquisition.

PS: pour les jeu de GameBoy, moi je feinte parce que lorsque j'ai achet ma S-NES, j'ai achet l'adaptateur de jeux GameBoy->S-NES

http://www.google.fr/imgres?hl=fr&bi...9,r:3,s:0,i:94

----------


## illight

A mon souvenir, l'adaptateur ne fonctionnait pas super bien de mon ct  ::mrgreen:: 

Nanmoins, et pour ma part, ma premire console a t la NES, et mon premier jeu..Et non c'est pas mario ni Zelda, mais...Bubble Bobble : un petit jeu avec des dinosaures trop sympa : d'ailleurs, elle est dans la boutique de la Wii, et je l'ai pris  ::mrgreen::  parce que j'adorais ce jeu (et c'est toujours le cas).

Et pour rpondre, je n'ai malheureusement plus cette conseole, car elle tait remplace par la Super NES, puis la nintendo 64, puis la Wii  ::mrgreen::  (toujours t un fidle de Nintendo  ::mouarf:: )

Ma premire conseole portable tait aussi la Game Boy en noir et blanc avec des piles  ::mrgreen::  avec tetris dessus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

> A mon souvenir, l'adaptateur ne fonctionnait pas super bien de mon ct 
> 
> Nanmoins, et pour ma part, ma premire console a t la NES, et mon premier jeu..Et non c'est pas mario ni Zelda, mais...Bubble Bobble : un petit jeu avec des dinosaures trop sympa : d'ailleurs, elle est dans la boutique de la Wii, et je l'ai pris  parce que j'adorais ce jeu (et c'est toujours le cas).
> 
> Et pour rpondre, je n'ai malheureusement plus cette conseole, car elle tait remplace par la Super NES, puis la nintendo 64, puis la Wii  (toujours t un fidle de Nintendo )
> 
> Ma premire conseole portable tait aussi la Game Boy en noir et blanc avec des piles  avec tetris dessus


A peu prs tout pareil, mais game cube  la place de n64. Je me tte pour une wii U, mais ma fille est un peu trop jeune encore  ::D:  (2ans !).

----------


## Ceddoc

Je m'en souviens comme si c'tait hier, je devais avoir moins de 6 ans et mon pre m'a montrer le jeu de tetris qu'il venait de s'acheter. Il pensait que j'allais trouver a trop compliqu et ne pas accrocher... Grossire erreur ^^

Ca ressemblait  a : http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...ncGJU7Vk8YAnUN

----------


## Loceka

> Ca ressemblait  a : http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...ncGJU7Vk8YAnUN


J'avais la mme (mais les boutons en bleu je crois) !!!

Franchement, j'y ai jou pendant des annes sur cette "console". Par contre j'ai jamais russi  terminer, si y'avait une fin (ce dont je ne suis pas sr).

----------


## Themacleod1980

L'ordinathan a compte ?

----------


## Etanne

J'tais jaloux de l'ordinathan, j'avais eu une "Dicte Magique" : 


Sinon mon suprieur hirarchique (mon pre) avait achet un Atari 520ST, il m'avait persuad que l'ordinateur pouvait me comprendre quand je parlais  ::mouarf:: 

Je me souvient aussi de maniac mansion, prince of persia, North&South, rolalala

Et il y avait souvent avec les jeux une fiche ou une roulette pour permettre de rentrer un code afin de jouer, la fameuse DRM de l'poque  ::ccool::

----------


## Bluedeep

Si un jour j'ai une console, je viendrais rpondre  ce sondage (mais a m'tonnerait beaucoup, beaucoup ....)

----------


## Invit

> Si un jour j'ai une console, je viendrais rpondre  ce sondage (mais a m'tonnerait beaucoup, beaucoup ....)


Merci pour ta non-participation au sujet.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Alors je ne sais pu du tout c'est quoi le nom.
Mais j'avais un PC, avec un lecteur de disquette sur le cot du clavier. Je savais le nom, mais l j'ai un trou de mmoire.

Et j'en profite pour savoir si vous connaissez le jeu, au dmarrage il y a les noms des dveloppeurs, je crois, et il y avait un nom dans le style robert petit pois (et a me faisait rire).
Le but du jeu, je me rappelle juste qu'il fallait naviguer dans une ville, d'cran en cran on devait choisir une direction.
Je devais avoir 4-5 ans, mais a m'a marqu, et j'aimerai bien retrouver le nom du jeu.Il tait trs dur, faut dire aussi que je crois que j'avais rien compris au jeu.

----------


## Bebel

tu aurais dis dans un donjon, je t'aurais propos dungeon master.
Mais ca peut coller aussi avec la srie des ishars

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai trouv la console.
Amstrad CPC



le jeu que je cherche tait en noir et blanc, il me semble ^^

----------


## Bebel

genre ca : http://www.cpc-power.com/index.php?page=detail&num=2031 ?

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> Et j'en profite pour savoir si vous connaissez le jeu, au dmarrage il y a les noms des dveloppeurs, je crois, et il y avait un nom dans le style robert petit pois (et a me faisait rire).
> Le but du jeu, je me rappelle juste qu'il fallait naviguer dans une ville, d'cran en cran on devait choisir une direction.
> Je devais avoir 4-5 ans, mais a m'a marqu, et j'aimerai bien retrouver le nom du jeu.Il tait trs dur, faut dire aussi que je crois que j'avais rien compris au jeu.


Han, tu parles d'un jeu o tous les noms des rues et des gens taient des jeux de mots ?
Je me rappelle de "Harry Cover" et de "Ella de Beauxyeux" ou un truc dans le genre. C'est des souvenirs qui datent de... hum... de y'a trs trs lontemps !!

Edit : Ah bah non alors, moi, le jeu dont je parle, c'tait sur Amiga500+ il me semble.  ::(:

----------


## Nhaps

> genre ca : http://www.cpc-power.com/index.php?page=detail&num=2031 ?


Mdr, oui je crois que c'est a  ::aie:: 
Merci je vais regarder plus en dtail.

Cette norme madeleine de proust que je me prends dans la bouche l !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Si un jour j'ai une console, je viendrais rpondre  ce sondage (mais a m'tonnerait beaucoup, beaucoup ....)


Soit pas si triste, a peut se rsoudre rapidement, dans le nom_de_magasin_avec_des_consoles le plus proche.

----------


## tatayo

> Si un jour j'ai une console, je viendrais rpondre  ce sondage (mais a m'tonnerait beaucoup, beaucoup ....)


Compagne => gamin(s) => console(s)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Ma premire console perso fut la GameBoy Color, avec une cartouche pokmon version Jaune. J'en ai pass des heures  faire marcher mon Pikachu..

Mais la toute premire console ( je n'ai pas pu y jouer autant que je l'aurai voulu..) que nous avons possds mes frres et moi c'tait la playstation1, que de moments passs  jouer a Tekken3, Crash Bandicoot, mais mes meilleurs souvenirs sont les aprs-midis passs  regarder mes frangins finir les FinalFantasy, je prenais autant de plaisir, voir mme plus  les regarder qu' jouer....

a ne m'a pas empcher par la suite (mulateurs & co) d'y jouer moi-mme.
Le 6me et le 9me opus font d'ailleurs partis de mon top ten.

Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens....

Cordialement
Sigismund

----------


## diabolos29

> Master Systme avec Alex Kid !
> 
> Honteux qu'elle n'apparaisse pas dans la liste


Tout pareil.

J'y ai jou  m'en rendre malade  l'poque  ::aie::  .

----------


## Auteur

Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul  avoir des pices de muse  ::mrgreen:: 




> Dbut avec un Game&Watch qui se nomme Pancake et sinon Atari 2600


Pareil un Game&Watch  qui se nommait parachute.

----------


## foetus

> Je ne l'ai pas termin le Tortues Ninja, mais pareil le niveau du barrage n'est pas si compliqu. Comme le JdG l'explique, la difficult du jeu tait l pour compenser la dure du jeu limite


Non le problme de T.M.H.T. c'est le _gameplay_ (notamment les sauts) et les bogues  ::mur::   ::mur:: 
Sans parler des armes mal quilibres (les sas versus le bō) et des ennemis inconnus  :8O: 

Dans le niveau du barrage (niveau 2), pour sortir sur le toit, juste avant la porte, il y a un petit trou. Il ne faut pas sauter, juste marcher  ::?: 
Dans mon cas, je n'ai jamais pass dans le niveau 3 l'gout qui allait  l'immeuble du Mechaturtle  cause d'un saut ... et d'un ballon 

Niveau bogues les plus connus, battre Rocksteady (se mettre en haut sur les caisses), battre le Technodrome ou Big Mouser, un couloir dans le Technodrome impossible  passer et Shredder cheat jusqu' la moelle.





> Je me souviens par exemple d'un jeu sur Game Boy qui s'appelle Fortress of Fear, trs injuste car des piges surviennent de partout et tu te les prends partout. Sans terminer le jeu, aujourd'hui je peux arriver au dernier monde en moins de 10 minutes. Mais il m'a fallu des heures pour connatre tous les piges, les bons passages secrets, les bons bonus  prendre.


C'est le principe des Wizards & Warriors, 3 jeux sur NES et je ne sais combien ailleurs.

J'ai eu le 2ime  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Dans le 1ier et le 2ime sur NES tu te fais littralement pourrir la tronche non stop. Avec des passages secrets contenant de gros diamants et des coffres un peu partout  ::D: 
Et le truc le plus marrant (jaquettes + publicits), ton chevalier est vendu comme un "musclor -Swarchenegger", mais le _tile_ du jeux c'est une crotte de mouche "assez dtaille" mais qui ressemble au galbe d'une cuisse de crevette  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

D'autant plus que dans le 2ime sur NES, la hitbox tait quasi inexistante, la distance pour toucher les ennemis nulle et les ennemis te tuent en 1 ou 2 fois: tu devais fuir les ennemis.
Et de plus dans le 2ime, 90% des sorts, les reliques, les pices d'quipement, et autres objets ne servent  rien, mais strictement  rien  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Les trucs les plus hallucinants: les continus sont dcroissants contrairement  la difficult qui est exponentielle et pour avoir un chance de finir le jeu il faut utiliser un bogue qui te permet de garder la grosse pe de dingue que tu perds normalement  la fin des niveaux avec les boss  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

De ce que j'avais vu du 1ier sur NES, tu avais des projectiles qui tait la condition pour passer  travers "ce flot de projectiles en tout genre"

Le 3ime sur NES est diffrent et mystique. Avec un gros problme: tu ne peux pas avancer tout en utilisant une arme  ::lol::  ou  ::mur:: 





> HS : beaucoup de vidos trainent sur youtube en traitant le JdG de nul. Il essaie quand mme d'expliquer  plusieurs reprises que 1/ en faisant l'imbcile et le noeunoeud c'est quand mme plus drle 2/ il essaie de se mettre dans la peau d'une premire partie (mme s'il va souvent jusqu' la fin du jeu). Exemple : dans silent service on peut en fait accelrer la navigation. Mais a on le sait que quand on a tout touch au jeu. A la premire partie on ne comprend pas ncessairement.


Je sais c'est bte mais JDG ne lit pas les manuels d'instructions o il y a 2-3 indices/ conseils importants.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Si un jour j'ai une console, je viendrais rpondre  ce sondage (mais a m'tonnerait beaucoup, beaucoup ....)


Idem, je n'ai jamais eu de console. Ca ne fait pas avancer le sondage mme si une case "absence de console" aurait t la bienvenue  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> Et le truc le plus marrant (jaquettes + publicits), ton chevalier est vendu comme un "musclor -Swarchenegger", mais le _tile_ du jeux c'est une crotte de mouche "assez dtaille" mais qui ressemble au galbe d'une cuisse de crevette


Haha je me souviens effectivement, d'ailleurs ils disaient que le hros [Kuros sur Game Boy] est un chevalier, pourtant sur la jaquette c'tait plutt un barbare...





> Les trucs les plus hallucinants: les continus sont dcroissants contrairement  la difficult qui est exponentielle et pour avoir un chance de finir le jeu il faut utiliser un bogue qui te permet de garder la grosse pe de dingue que tu perds normalement  la fin des niveaux avec les boss


Un des trucs les plus injustes du jeu tait le nombre de vie limit  9, je pense que j'aurai pu aller plus loin si je pouvais monter  15  certains moments. Il y avait aussi la hitbox-continue. Par exemple si tu te prenais une flche et que t'avais le rflexe de faire demi-tour, la flche te faisait des dgts en continu tant que vous occupiez le mme espace... tu pouvais te faire tuer par la mme flche !

En tout cas intressant les "tares" des deux autres sur Nes !





> Je sais c'est bte mais JDG ne lit pas les manuels d'instructions o il y a 2-3 indices/ conseils importants.


Ouai enfin je me souviens d'avoir eu le mme degr de perplexit en jouant  Batman Forever sur GameBoy. Les noms qui correspondent pas et/ou non traduits, encore moins aux combinaisons de touches... Idem pour Mortal Kombat  ::aie:: 


Et pour ceux qui se souviennent de Fortress of Fear, la manire de passer le grand gouffre au 3me monde, je l'ai eu compltement par hasard...

----------


## Kropernic

Moi c'tait la NES avec une cartouche combo Super Mario Bros + Duck Hunt.

Enfin, c'tait celle de mon frre, pas la mienne.  Il l'a revendue le traitre !

----------


## Jidefix

Pour moi, la NES avec double dragon 2 et battle of olympus!

Mme qu'elle marche encore (vraiment increvable cette console!).

Je me souviens de Battle of Olympus, dj parce que c'tait un super jeu, mais surtout  cause du systme de mot de passe vraiment tout pourri, je sais pas si j'tais vraiment mauvais mais ils taient foireux 3 fois sur 4! (j'en notais toujours plusieurs du coup).
N'empche, j'ai encore les musiques dans la tte!

----------


## Mdinoc

La premire _console de jeu_  proprement parler dans le foyer familial fut une Super Nintendo (On avait pris le Coffret Super Nintendo Scope pour Nol), mais on avait un ordinateur avec des jeux dessus depuis des annes: Un Amstrad CPC avec des jeux comme _Jet Set Willy_.
Quant  la premire console que j'aie vue et sur laquelle j'aie jou, c'tait la Master System d'un copain (qui avait entre autres, _Wonder Boy_ II et III).

----------


## lamalettedunet

Dans mon cas mon premier jeu vido tait une Vectrex. J'en ai d'ailleurs rcupr une il y a peu, nostalgie oblige ! La seule console, si je ne m'abuse avec un cran vectoriel. C'est une vritable beaut !!!  Je ne sais pas si certains d'entres vous a dj eu une vectrex entre les mains, mais c'est absolument gnial !

----------

